
Ember.js: An Antidote to Your Hype Fatigue - bkudria
http://brewhouse.io/blog/2015/05/13/emberjs-an-antidote-to-your-hype-fatigue.html
======
sergiotapia
Completely and entirely agree! It's a non-contest that Ember is the best out
of all of these js frameworks. Want to get serious work done AND be able to
onboard new devs? Ember is the framework you want.

You wanted to read the README's of several different tools and glue them
together? Sorry Ember isn't for you. Ember makes the dumb choices for you and
let's you focus on your work.

Unfortunately I'm diving deep into Meteor these past couple of months, so I
haven't used it since August but if you have an API and you want to build a
client app, give Ember a shot. Meteor is also extremely cohesive and
integrates stupidly well with React. (It'll ruin using React with other tools
for you).

